# Oct. 15th Charity Bass Tournament



## jfuqua (Sep 20, 2016)

Little River Marina Lake Sinclair
1 in 7 payout
1000.00 1st place with 30 boats
The proceeds will help us put a new roof on our lodge.



for more info text, call or email Jonathan Fuqua
jfuqua@cityofcovington.org
404-925-7295


----------



## LTZ25 (Sep 25, 2016)

Sounds good to me . Don't fish near the cooling tower !!!


----------



## bayoubetty (Oct 11, 2016)

How did your tourney go on Sinclair?


----------



## jfuqua (Oct 12, 2016)

Guys my bad the tournament is this Saturday the 15th I posted the 8th on the Title. Hope to see you there!!!!


----------



## Bnathanb1982 (Oct 13, 2016)

What's the payback percentage?


----------

